# Rectal Prolapse - Help???



## SarcastaMom

This morning, our very healthy, happy RIR chick, four weeks old was discovered to have a rectal prolapse. We soaked her rear in warm water, and have put the prolapse back in twice. We thought she was going to die, but she's been holding on all day.

Dies anyone have any suggestions to keep her going ?


----------



## Apyl

Sorry no idea.


----------



## Energyvet

Google it. Generally you need to empty the crop and give apple sauce and warm vinegar and water mix.


----------



## SarcastaMom

How do empty her crop - she's just a chick. I've been giving her water with electrolytes to keep her going


----------



## SarcastaMom

And what does the applesauce and water/vinager do?


----------



## Energyvet

Hydrates and allows food to pass more easily. If its truly a prolapse then might need a surgical purse string. Any vets near by?


----------



## SarcastaMom

There are vets in the area, but not sure if any work on chickens  She made it through the night, so we're still holding out hope


----------



## Energyvet

Can you post a pic of the prolapse?


----------



## fuzziebutt

If it's a prolapse from her vent, then if you have it gently pushed back in, use some Preperation H to help tighten the area. Warm water will only keep it loose. You need something to keep it from coming back out. Prep H is the best.

And in Googling it, I read that honey will pull it right back in. Slather some honey on it. And KEEP HER SEPARATED, other chickens will cannibalize her. Sounds sick, but true!!


----------



## SarcastaMom

Energyvet - I did not take a photo when it was at its worst - I was just to horrified and panicked. It looks great this morning, only a little swollen. Our big issue now is getting her to eat and drink. I've been taking her out and giving her water with electrolytes and olive oil in a dropper. It's rough

Fuzzie - We did get it pushed back in - we were using the warm water to try to soften up any blockage that could be causing the strain an therefore the prolapse. It's looking good this morning, so I think ill pick up some Prep H for the swelling. Maybe try the honey? We just didn't want to dry out the tissue while it was still coming out.

What we really need now is to get her eating and drinking. Her crop is squishy, so I've been massaging it and trying to give her oil to help if she has sour crop. We've offered her plain yogurt, and hard boiled egg soaked in oil. Any other thoughts?


----------



## SarcastaMom

Oh, and we have kept her separated from the other hicks since we noticed the issue


----------



## Energyvet

Good luck!


----------



## realsis

i wish you the best! keep her separated and that way others won't peck at it to make it worse. it was likely caused by straining. i really Hope she can get better soon! is she able to go to the bathroom alright? i really wish i knew more to help! you can take her in to the vet and get a suture in place if at all possible, i googled rectal prolapse and it sounds like your doing everything you can do. im so sorry this happened! please please keep us posted on how she is doing! i pray it stays in place and she will get well soon! i wish you the very best and pray for her to get well soon! good luck to you!


----------



## SarcastaMom

realsis - Thank you much. We have kept her separated since we discovered it, and I bought her a little stuffed chick to cuddle with. She has prolapsed again twice today  She keeps fading out and then rallying - it's really difficult. The Prep H does seem to have helped the swelling, but we are only to get teeny amounts of water into her. I'm not sure if she's going to make it, but we're doing everything we can to help her


----------



## SarcastaMom

Chick is still holding on. Gave her some antibiotics and hoping they'll help her turn the corner.


----------



## realsis

bless her heart! i really really Hope she makes it! antibiotics should help too! im rooting for her! please keep us posted on her condition! im wishing you the best!


----------



## realsis

how is she doing? I've been thinking about her. what's the update on her condition?


----------



## SarcastaMom

She passed away earlier today while my husband held her  We did very thing in our power to save her, but it was just too much for her little system. We're grateful she's not suffering any more, but we're all very broken hearted


----------



## realsis

oh my im so very sad to hear that! i was praying she would get better. I'm so very sorry :"(.poor little dear. so sad for your loss,! you did everything you could do! she is with God, I'm sure someday you will see her in heaven. again, I'm so sorry..!!


----------

